# Indian Woman Divorces Husband For Failing To Change FB Status To "Married"



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 22, 2012)

Indian Woman Divorces Husband For Failing To Change FB Status To "Married"

Reportedly, the social networking giant has been cited in 33% of divorces worldwide.

In what could be one of the first of such instances in our country, a woman from Aurangabad has filed for divorce because her husband did not change his Facebook relationship status from Single to Married. The social network provides options to set the relationship status as Single, Married, or Engaged. The 28-year old woman, who was married two months ago, has approached the family court seeking divorce stating that she cannot trust her husband anymore, as he has failed to announce their marriage on FB. Her husband, on his part, says that he forgot to update his status, because he was apparently so busy with family and business that he had no time to check his profile page or change the status. If Mark Zuckerberg could find time to change his status to Married, I find this a bit hard to believe.

Jokes apart, the husband has since stated that he was now willing to change his status or even de-activate his account, although the woman has said that she is not keen on continuing the relationship any further. I once again fail to understand why he has not followed his words by action. On second thoughts, he can make use of this opportunity to free himself from a seemingly bleak relationship that is governed by trivial reasons such as the one above. A recent report by Divorce-Online has claimed that in the 5000 divorce petitions filed with the firm within the past one year, 33% have mentioned FB to be one of the reasons. Online social networking has been increasingly becoming a part of our lives, and this incident just proves how much of an impact it can have on us. We cannot roll back the advantages and disadvantages of the new digital age, and hence the best way is to be aware of the changes and start living accordingly.

Indian Woman Divorces Husband For Failing To Change FB Status To &quot;Married&quot; | TechTree.com


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 22, 2012)

WTF did I read. Too sad on the wife's part.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2012)

One word that comes to my mind is "Idiots"


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2012)

Wife's probably picking fruit from another tree, good for the guy.


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

Better to be separated then giving the screwed wife more chances to find "issues"!

Btw.. I bet man will now find a wife who haven't even heard of facebook!


----------



## reddead (May 22, 2012)

facebook is overtaking human minds!


----------



## ritvij (May 22, 2012)

dafuq did i just read?



tkin said:


> Wife's probably picking fruit from another tree, good for the guy.


 EPICly true!


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2012)

lol, pwnd


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 22, 2012)

That girl was just finding a reason to screw her husband but that was the lamest reason any one can find.idiot.that boy is a lucky champ,because he is getting rid of this girl atleast within two months or else he would have suffered for his whole life.


----------



## pramudit (May 22, 2012)

lol....

everybody delete their fb account before marriage...


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

That woman is psychopathic brat. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2012)

Fags,both of em


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2012)

Really thought this was Faking News or something. 

BTW  @ the comments.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wife's probably picking fruit from another tree, good for the guy.


haha, fruits 
more like grapes and bananas



sukesh1090 said:


> That girl was just finding a reason to screw her husband but that was the lamest reason any one can find.idiot.that boy is a lucky champ,because he is getting rid of this girl atleast within two months or else he would have suffered for his whole life.


yup, agree 100%. i bet she is a gold digger and does not know how to cook.



Nanducob said:


> Fags,both of em


how does that make them fags? i'd love to know


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2012)

Mine is still single. No worries.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 22, 2012)

wtf........a big idiot .........


----------



## kapilove77 (May 22, 2012)

seriously wife don't love his husband she just needed a reason which she got.(though bizarre one)


----------



## Nanducob (May 23, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> haha, fruits
> more like grapes and bananas
> 
> 
> ...


They re already fags,i meant drug addicts
or
Maybe he didnt her give enuff BAM BAM


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 23, 2012)

dafuq  !!! but, does this qualify as tech news


----------



## rider (May 23, 2012)

dafaq.. I read!! I think that guy fail to satisfy her wife on bed. Thats why she is putting non-sense reason to divorce.


----------



## mrintech (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Aerrow (May 23, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Indian Woman Divorces Husband For Failing To Change FB Status To "Married"
> 
> Reportedly, the social networking giant has been cited in 33% of divorces worldwide.
> 
> ...



ROFL... some WTF moment always happens in India.. Cheers!!


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

Wow this is one heck of a news.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 24, 2012)

maybe she was desperate to produce a reason to divorce him and this was the only one which she could use, no matter how silly it may appear.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2012)

Perhaps he'd be better off without her.


----------



## johnkennedy (May 24, 2012)

Its seems funny but its an alarming situation now. Facebook is really getting on nerves of the people. Addiction to such a level can surely create a mess as it did in this case. Who would have thought about this, when Facebook was launched its a platform but now it has become a product, some using for fun, some as Facebook marketing, some for scamming and very little people for its real purpose. I will advice the guy to start using Google+..


----------



## balakrish (May 24, 2012)

facebook kills


----------



## d3p (May 24, 2012)

*Share the names of these two big morons.*


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 24, 2012)

I hope till the time I get married (by chance) facebook vanishes


----------



## Abhi191 (May 24, 2012)

People these days..


----------



## balakrish (May 24, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I hope till the time I get married (by chance) facebook vanishes



I also want that.


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

LOL What a  wife 

Maybe that girl never liked the boy.And she gave "Facebook" as the reason 

Hmm Mark zuckerburg got married just 2-3 days ago.Even he changed.Or probably the wife would sue him and facebook


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Indian Culture is to Blame.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> IndianFacebook Culture is to Blame.


Fixed. 
Make a better try next time.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fixed.
> Make a better try next time.


LOL.
Thanx for that i Got My Solution.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2012)

Don't tell me you're still wound up.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't tell me you're still wound up.



Dripping with Victory...
Shot an arrow in Dark,Still Bulls Eye.!!Dont stress though you wont get what it means now!


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wife's probably picking fruit from another tree, good for the guy.



gulabjamun and lyangcha! xD


----------



## ico (May 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> *Dripping with Victory...
> Shot an arrow in Dark,Still Bulls Eye.*!!Dont stress though you wont get what it means now!


lol?

Forget about him, no one is going to understand what you're talking now.


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2012)

I think the news media is more to blame than the wife. They might be the ones sensationalizing this sole point .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2012)

Are such women even worth marrying ?


----------



## funkysourav (May 25, 2012)

the only thing funnier than that article in Techtree are the comments and drama that followed
and even funnier is that people actually took time to read their articles.


----------



## suresh123 (May 25, 2012)

What a sad incident on the part of wife?


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 25, 2012)

there is no meaning in blaming the facebook.it was made for a good purpose but at last it is in the hands of the people to how to use it.facebook is not the first in this list,may be it comes after thousands of such things which were misused by people.no one can help it.
Because of this type of behaviour of people only makes many people to oppose future techs and inventions like nano tech.Just think what will happen to this world when such a technology falls in the hands of such sycho people,world may get destroyed within minutes.god only gave us brains but forgot to teach people to how to use it.


----------



## Assassini (May 25, 2012)

Hope Zukherberg's own marriage doesn't go on these lines.


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> there is no meaning in blaming the facebook.it was made for a good purpose but at last it is in the hands of the people to how to use it.facebook is not the first in this list,may be it comes after thousands of such things which were misused by people.no one can help it.
> Because of this type of behaviour of people only makes many people to oppose future techs and inventions like nano tech.Just think what will happen to this world when such a technology falls in the hands of such sycho people,world may get destroyed within minutes.god only gave us brains but forgot to teach people to how to use it.


Nano Tech will doom the world??Bio War 
I Believe Nuclear Tech fits more aptly in place of Nano tech.

Anyways this incident is more of a Dumb-Use rather than Mis-Use.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2012)

Did he make her pregnant ?

If yes then


----------



## Nanducob (May 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Did he make her pregnant ?
> 
> If yes then



no,she was busy faqking facebook !!


----------



## R2K (May 25, 2012)

Why am I not surprised ?
Some people think that internet consists of nothing but just FB.
These days some people ( mostly older people) even started to ask me if I'm updating my FB status whenever they see me using my system.


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2012)

^^ +1.
These days teens are bored of FB.While our parents keep telling how great freaking FB is


----------



## R2K (May 25, 2012)

I thought FB will loose its hype once google+ comes. But now I think it actually fuelled the popularity of FB even further. 
I guess FB is gonna be something very mainstream and unavoidable like google one day. Nothing can replace it considering how deeply it is incorporated in peoples life nowadays


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ +1.
> These days teens are bored of FB.While our parents keep telling how great freaking FB is



LOL.
My Parents have no idea of what FB is.

My father has come to know that its SOME kind of website after FB IPO was launched recently.

And Iam a big time FB Hater.


----------



## Charley (May 25, 2012)

Both are lucky, they can get marry new ones


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 25, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Nano Tech will doom the world??Bio War
> I Believe Nuclear Tech fits more aptly in place of Nano tech.
> 
> Anyways this incident is more of a Dumb-Use rather than Mis-Use.



if you knew what a nano tech can do you wouldn't have been telling me that. 
Biowar,nuclear war will look nothing infront of the consequences of nano tech falling in wrong hands.


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2012)

weird:-\

she was in search of a reason but a funny choice.


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2012)

This thread is gonna get featured in next months digit mag ,

BTW I dont have any Social Media account ..except TDF


----------



## dingdong (May 26, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Indian Woman Divorces Husband For Failing To Change FB Status To "Married"
> 
> Reportedly, the social networking giant has been cited in 33% of divorces worldwide.
> 
> ...



1._ch****giri_ at its best
2.A new marketing strategy
3.wife is a fan of suckerberg
4.Shotcut to famous.most women have it even idiot (doubtful)men too have it.
5.A new comprehension reading for competitive examinations.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2012)

Was about time we read something like this 

 WTF!


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 26, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> That girl was just finding a reason to screw her husband but that was the lamest reason any one can find.idiot.that boy is a lucky champ,because he is getting rid of this girl atleast within two months or else he would have suffered for his whole life.



Absolutely right buddy. .

This is something of a news specially in India. I think the girl is giving just a lame excuse . Relatoinship can't be broken on this ground i.e. facebook . For the guy, I will give only one advice-- enjoy your life buddy  without pressure & to hell with this type of girl


----------

